
Schedule for How to Do Map Stuff: A Live Community Sharing Event - DoreenMichele
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vQYEF0OVrMNF47enGSAAeZvDCnC7JdlCY4Bu5aCSPGfHyOI6pROi12svuM64QUG3xkeQN4IsT027jHv/pubhtml
======
DoreenMichele
This is apparently tomorrow. I found it via Reddit, but posted the original
source.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gis/comments/g9vihq/in_less_than_24...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gis/comments/g9vihq/in_less_than_24h_there_will_be_a_full_day_online/)

